# Anybody out there recognize this frame or chain guard?



## AndyA (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm guessing that this does not steer very well...


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2021)

Looks like the guard says Columbia. V/r Shawn


----------



## AndyA (Aug 8, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like the guard says Columbia. V/r Shawn



Uncle Shawn:
Your powers of observation are superior to mine. Thanks!


----------



## AndyA (Aug 8, 2021)

Looks like it's a Columbia Vote. Remote? Quote? Zygote? No, it's a Coyote! I found a pic on the forum of a complete one. Man, I wish I had that 3-speed hub.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 8, 2021)

I like the cool extended fork.  I'd put a 20" wheel on it though.


----------

